# Biliary Sludge



## NJcoder (Nov 22, 2010)

Inpatient ?   pt. s/p removal gallbladder .. now c/o abd. pain and found to have "biliary sludge". What code do you use? Also, would this be considered a postop condition in this case?

Thank you.


----------

